# turbo blanket or heat shield?



## docterelliott (Sep 29, 2007)

im aware of the pros and cons of a turbo blanket but will a heat shield allow somewhere for the turbos heat to escape while still help to reduce the amount of heat in the engine bay?


----------



## slcturbo (Apr 19, 2010)

Run a blanket. No issues after 3 years


----------



## vwturbofox (Jul 31, 2010)

docterelliott said:


> im aware of the pros and cons of a turbo blanket but will a heat shield allow somewhere for the turbos heat to escape while still help to reduce the amount of heat in the engine bay?



Now is this your dd or just weekend car? cause if it is a dd i would say run a shield and not a blanket just my .2 cents


----------



## docterelliott (Sep 29, 2007)

yup just dd. i do drive it pretty hard on some of the back roads out here on nice days though. the only concern i have with a heat shield is will it fit? i already had to hammer the firewall to fit the turbo. i would love a blanket but i want my turbo to last a long time and im afraid it might heat up the turbo manifold even more and intern heat up the head causing it to warp... is this possible or am i retarded?


----------



## docterelliott (Sep 29, 2007)

SLCTURBO, what kind of turbo blanket do you have?


----------



## DannyLo (Aug 2, 2006)

PTP turbo blanket, and OEM exhaust manifold heat shield was trimmed/modified to be able to fit over the setup. Not all can do this, but It works like a champ to keep heat down, along with the downpipe being wrapped.


----------



## docterelliott (Sep 29, 2007)

woah wtf? do you have any more pix of this from a different angle? possibly the top?


----------



## slcturbo (Apr 19, 2010)

docterelliott said:


> SLCTURBO, what kind of turbo blanket do you have?


PTP off of ebay. I think it was $100 shipped.

Blanket, DEI wrapped downpipe, and a home made exhaust manifold heat shield from a Volvo exhaust heatshield. No issues, nothing melted, hood foam still looks new.

I've read the "downsides" to turbo blankets as well, but still have never seen anyone actually have an issue.


----------



## docterelliott (Sep 29, 2007)

oh kool, thx. ive heard of people cracking the hot side of their turbo but that was on their track car. still not sure if the bearings in the turbo would wear out faster with all the heat it holds in.


----------



## Big_Tom (Aug 19, 2007)

blanket ftw it works miracles under the hood as far as temps go... also ur turbo can take the heat


----------



## docterelliott (Sep 29, 2007)

i hope so cause im ordering a ptp blanket thanks. anyone know if the t3/t4 blanket will fit a gt28r?


----------



## DannyLo (Aug 2, 2006)

docterelliott said:


> woah wtf? do you have any more pix of this from a different angle? possibly the top?


----------



## docterelliott (Sep 29, 2007)

good **** thx


----------



## vwturbofox (Jul 31, 2010)

docterelliott said:


> i hope so cause im ordering a ptp blanket thanks. anyone know if the t3/t4 blanket will fit a gt28r?


It should but just call ptp they will let you know dont email it takes them way to long to respond.well know that you are using the blanket you should let it idle little longer before you shut it off and run good synthetic oil and also make sure you dont have any exhaust leaks it will destroy the blanket fast as mine did cause my bolts loosend a little and blew the gasket out:banghead:


----------



## docterelliott (Sep 29, 2007)

you mean from the exhaust blowing onto the blanket? and i emailed ptp. they got back to me next day on the weekend:thumbup: t3 size fits the gt28r. they need to have a fitment chart for gt turbos.


----------



## vwturbofox (Jul 31, 2010)

Yes the exhaust blowing so i mean the flange that bolts the turbo and the mainfold and the downpipe make sure they dont leak othe wise it will look like this in about a week or so having any leaks will destroy it real fast.Well they didnt contact me that fast but i was also returning my blanket since it had a year warranty and took them two weeks to send another one.


----------



## docterelliott (Sep 29, 2007)

****ty. $100 down the drain. did the warrenty cover that?


----------



## vwturbofox (Jul 31, 2010)

docterelliott said:


> ****ty. $100 down the drain. did the warrenty cover that?


 Well i guess it did cause they gave me another one then i sold on craigslist for $75 so didnt loose to much but thats turbo life wanna play gotta pay:laugh:


----------



## Big_Tom (Aug 19, 2007)

wow! that blanket looks beat up lol. PTP should be ashamed of themselves


----------



## slcturbo (Apr 19, 2010)

Big_Tom said:


> wow! that blanket looks beat up lol. PTP should be ashamed of themselves


 I believe he said he had an exhaust leak. My PTP blanket has been on for 2 years. No issues.


----------



## DannyLo (Aug 2, 2006)

slcturbo said:


> I believe he said he had an exhaust leak. My PTP blanket has been on for 2 years. No issues.


 Same mine looks new and It's been daily driven for just over a year so far.


----------



## docterelliott (Sep 29, 2007)

so to bring this thread back...purchased a turbo blanket and your suppose to be able to touch it when the turbos hot, yet mine burns my hand when i try to touch it. not only that but i wrapped my downpipe as well and my vent chamber in the center of my dash is STILL getting retarded hot and cooking my feet while im driving. not to mention the rubber inside one of the steel braided coolant lines melted and came out of the line! why in gods name is my **** getting so hot?

also i was told having the intercooler mounted infront of the radiator woudnt affect the coolant. anybody mount theres like that and notice a big difference in the temp?


----------



## V-dubbulyuh (Nov 13, 2005)

docterelliott said:


> so to bring this thread back...purchased a turbo blanket and your suppose to be able to touch it when the turbos hot, yet mine burns my hand when i try to touch it.


Yep.

Then again my blanket is cheap **** so I'm just impressed it has not disintegrated at this point.


----------



## docterelliott (Sep 29, 2007)

yep to what exactly?


----------



## V-dubbulyuh (Nov 13, 2005)

To the fact that the turbo blanket heats up pretty good just as you described. :thumbup:


----------



## Big_Tom (Aug 19, 2007)

docterelliott said:


> so to bring this thread back...purchased a turbo blanket and your suppose to be able to touch it when the turbos hot, yet mine burns my hand when i try to touch it. not only that but i wrapped my downpipe as well and my vent chamber in the center of my dash is STILL getting retarded hot and cooking my feet while im driving. not to mention the rubber inside one of the steel braided coolant lines melted and came out of the line! why in gods name is my **** getting so hot?
> 
> also i was told having the intercooler mounted infront of the radiator woudnt affect the coolant. anybody mount theres like that and notice a big difference in the temp?





V-dubbulyuh said:


> Yep.
> 
> Then again my blanket is cheap **** so I'm just impressed it has not disintegrated at this point.


what blankets did yall get? my blanket gets hot enough to where u dont wanna press your hand on it, but you can touch it and not have your finger burned off like touching a turbine housing lol. to be honest it's not a good idea to put ur hand on any turbo blanket after u just got done running it :screwy: you can, but why?


----------



## docterelliott (Sep 29, 2007)

ok thats what i needed to know. i just didnt know if my turbo was abnormally hot because something was wrong, causing my blanket to be abnormally hot as well. but if thats normal then were good. its a PTP blanket. i think im gonna take it off though. it hasnt done anything for reducing the heat in the engine bay. i think its actually hotter than it was before. my dash center underneath is still cooking my feat.

also...if my turbo coolant lines are each routed to one of the heater core lines...will that be sending hot coolant from the turbo into my heater core? what would the direction of flow be to and from the turbo?
would the heater core inlet push coolant to the turbo while the heater core return pulls the coolant from the turbo to the water pump?
OR...would the heater core return feed the turbo and the heater core inlet pull the coolant from the turbo and into the heater core?
i only ask because im thinking that might be why my feet are cooking.


----------



## spikeratcliff (Oct 29, 2008)

Have you checked to see if you are getting good flow through your exhaust? If you have a blockage, that could cause your turbo to heat up - just a thought.


----------



## Scrubbs (Mar 14, 2006)

Do you have the heat sheilds on th ebody of the car, forthe firewall and exhaust channel?


----------



## 24vGTiVR6 (Sep 14, 2010)

out of curiosity.... with the kinetic manifold my turbo sits under the OEM heat shield (24v). I had to drill a hole to route the I/C piping, but other than that it's stock. Would running a blanket and wrapping the down pipe underneath the heat shield be detrimental to the turbo (or anything else)? Would it matter?

The reason why I ask is because I'm thinking about ways to lower the temp under the heat shield... as my wg is also under there and most of my boost lines are running under it one way or another and I'm worried they'll melt. If there's no problems with that I'd probably invest in a DEI titanium blanket / wrap.


----------



## V-dubbulyuh (Nov 13, 2005)

No issues with either the downpipe wrapped or the blanket over the turbine housing.


----------

